
Antarctica just hit 65 degrees, its warmest temperature ever recorded - leothekim
https://www.washingtonpost.com/weather/2020/02/07/antarctica-just-hit-65-degrees-its-warmest-temperature-ever-recorded/
======
planetzero
I'm not that concerned about this. Ever recorded? I don't think humanity has
been recording temps in Antarctica for hundreds of thousands of years, which
would show us cycles and we could rule these cycles out.

